# New cat fursuit



## xjohn (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi all,

I'd like to have a fursuit representing a cat. I take inspiration in Fisk, a frusona from Jay Naylor.

So, I'd like to be a black cat with white torso and belly.

The suit would be really tight fitting and allowing long term wearing.

The cat mask should be really thight so it doesn't allow my jaws to move wide... So unable to speak, but can drink. But all the rest would be nice (seeing, breathing, earing).

The suit should have a sheath for allowing me to pee and make love.

And the suit could be locked so I'd be stuck in it.

Does it exist in shop? Or I'll have to make it myself? If so, how?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## xjohn (Nov 24, 2008)

No one can help me?


----------



## Jax (Nov 24, 2008)

There are several suit makers tucked within forum...but seems they are working on suits more then they visit all the post. You may need to hunt a few down directly. Does not sound like you will have problems with this though provided ya got the bucks. I've been hunting but all I could afford right now is a crappy mascot suit Guess that was not a whole lot of help...but better than an echo


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 24, 2008)

There are people out there that make costumes like that. However, you will have to find a maker (if you seek to commission it), that is willing to do what you call a "Yiff suit". Off the top of my head I cannot bring up any suit makers who are willing to do those (there really are not that many).

I know myself, I am not willing to make costumes that have sheaths on them. Zeke, my partner is the same way.

Now, if you cannot afford to commission one of those specialty suit makers, I suppose you can always commission a costume from someone, and then when you get it in alter it to suit your private needs but it is important for you to point out to people who find out about those private needs that the suit did not come with that...you simply altered it to suit your fancy as per that area. However you would have to run that by the suit maker to see that they are okay with you doing that. Some suit makers might not be okay with one of their suits being altered for the specified purpose.

Also I would suggest it to be a bad idea to have a jaw like that. From experience wearing costumes, having a jaw that opens fairly wide helps so much with ventilation. It get very, very hot in those costumes. I have never used a costume for the private purpose you suggest because it does not interest me, but I know it is no stretch of the mind to realize that if you seek to do rather private matters behind a closed door in costume, you are going to be burn up like crazy. So you, again, will want to rethink what you seek with the head.

Those are the only suggestions I can come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## ScritchGratch_Cipher (Oct 20, 2009)

I am the owner of a new website- www.yiffsuit.com , and as I am in the process of getting the website up and trying to get preformed product online, I am looking to do a underpriced commish.  This is because right now I have done a lot of research to be able to produce a professional fursuit/yiffsuit, but am currently putting the first head together right now.  Thusly I have nothing on the website yet as I am trying to put my effort into production right now.  I am working on my White/Blue Tiger head right now and if you are interested I will try to get some basic pics so that u c I am for real.  If you do decide to do a commish, I will set it up just for u on an established auction site with paypal for both our benefits.  BTW you can see a low res pic of the blueprint for the head im working on here (http://www.hifur.net/upht///2009/288/19/1063.jpg).  We have a talented artist on hand that can help work you through char design if u need.  I will personally work out a fair price with you on this if you are interested.  It just depends on what features u want.  I am aming to design state of the art animatronic fur/yiffsuits that have all the geekest technology.  Just contact me at ScritchGratch@yiffsuit.com

ScritchGratch_Cipher
Roger Garland
www.yiffsuit.com
ScritchGratch@yiffsuit.com (plz reply here)


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 20, 2009)

This thread's almost a year old, man.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 21, 2009)

Reminds me of Sandra-Kim anyhow, with the mention of being stuck in the suit. But that's just me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 21, 2009)

NECRO'd thread!


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 21, 2009)

ScritchGratch_Cipher said:


> I am the owner of a new website- www.yiffsuit.com , and as I am in the process of getting the website up and trying to get preformed product online, I am looking to do a underpriced commish.  This is because right now I have done a lot of research to be able to produce a professional fursuit/yiffsuit, but am currently putting the first head together right now.  Thusly I have nothing on the website yet as I am trying to put my effort into production right now.  I am working on my White/Blue Tiger head right now and if you are interested I will try to get some basic pics so that u c I am for real.  If you do decide to do a commish, I will set it up just for u on an established auction site with paypal for both our benefits.  BTW you can see a low res pic of the blueprint for the head im working on here (http://www.hifur.net/upht///2009/288/19/1063.jpg).  We have a talented artist on hand that can help work you through char design if u need.  I will personally work out a fair price with you on this if you are interested.  It just depends on what features u want.  I am aming to design state of the art animatronic fur/yiffsuits that have all the geekest technology.  Just contact me at ScritchGratch@yiffsuit.com
> 
> ScritchGratch_Cipher
> Roger Garland
> ...



NO. just.... NO.
you need to at LEAST make 2-3 suits before making a website and even before you start finding customers! I know people who've made around 10 suits and they're still bad at it! you need to perfect your technique before you advertise.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2009)

WTF?!

Why do you have to rez this?!?


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Oct 22, 2009)

"and so with powers gifted to him from the warp he summoned up a beast from the dark abyss to once again reign terror on those of the material world" or some such nonsense


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 22, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Reminds me of Sandra-Kim anyhow, with the mention of being stuck in the suit. But that's just me.


reminds me too..except she had worse spelling.


----------

